

Help choose a sort order for the Stack Overflow homepage - icey
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/69571/help-us-choose-a-sort-order-for-the-stack-overflow-homepage

======
FrancescoRizzi
Crowdsourcing: these guys know how to do it.

